# Account deletion



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

@vs-Admin

Hi - I tried to PM you regarding this matter. I would like to close/delete my account. Can you pm me to discuss this please

thanks


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

herc said:


> @vs-Admin
> 
> Hi - I tried to PM you regarding this matter. I would like to close/delete my account. Can you pm me to discuss this please
> 
> thanks


 Just post loads of d*ck pics, will be closed in no time


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi there,

No problem, your account has been deactivated.

Niall


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

So long, Herc.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> So long, Herc.


 That was, Herc? That's a shame. Very knowledgeable guy.


----------

